# My batteries are fully charged...A slice of heaven with pics



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, bet that was the trip of the year. Those brookies are super fat. Killer pics Orvis


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nice Orvis1! I have been waiting for your post as I knew you where on the boulders. Looks like a great time and some good looking fish. Some of those were footballs man! It is kind of hit and miss with weather on the boulder. They say if you don't like the weather on the boulder wait 5 minutes, but it can go from bad to worse at 10,000 feet.

BTW what was that bloody looking jigger maboober hanging out of the fishies mouths?


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words, but WOW those are some nice fish. Thanks for the report and pictures Fishing & a good hamburger are always good therapy :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job orvis1 !!! 

A good plan with good results....great report !! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Ahhhhhhhh fishy porn. 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see another report from you man, those brookies were fatties! I think I have a Boulder trip brewing for early August. Thanks for the report!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

**** YOU CRAIG. Now ive gotta go down there :lol: Man that looks like a awesome trip. You caught some HAWGS!!! I bet you dont even remember we were skunked the week before!!! :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a great trip and some nice fish! Not much better than spending time fishing with the family either. Some fatties there, nice job. It's great when your research and planning pays off.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

WOW! DROOOOOOOLLLLL......

Those are FAT fish. And a funny tree pic, too. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good grief, those brookies were huge. Nice work. That ******* trout cruiser looks pretty deluxe. 

Glad you finally got your Boulder trip and I'm especially glad that it worked out well.

My Boulder trip is closing in fast. Can't wait.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent! Looks like a great time.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Good grief, those brookies were huge. Nice work. That ******* trout cruiser looks pretty deluxe.
> 
> Glad you finally got your Boulder trip and I'm especially glad that it worked out well.
> 
> My Boulder trip is closing in fast. Can't wait.


Loah the boulders were meant for you! Solitude we only saw 4 other groups in 4 days it has got me looking at U-boats that I can row and pack in a backpack now I just need to get in better shape to handle the hiking better. There were to many roads closed to ATV's.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy Crap Orv! From your PM it sounded like you just caught average sized high-mountain brookies, but after looking at the pics, those things are hogs! I have NEVER caught any that fat up there! Most of the time they have the big head/skinny body thing going on. Looks like their management plan has worked out! 

GOOD JOB!

PS- I'm green with envy! :mrgreen:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

That is truly heaven!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome. 8) 

Thanks for sharing the pic's orvis1. You did good.

Now I'm really looking forward to my trip down there next month. For the next few weeks, when I go to bed at night, I'll be counting brookies instead of sheep...


----------

